# A doggone fun costume parade



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

SPCA and Tail Waggers sponsor Dog Daze Parade
BY GERALD CARROLL  [email protected]  September 29, 2008

Buzz up! For Lilly-Poo and Sissy, white and fluffy Maltese dogs, Saturday's Dog Daze of Summer Parade and Doggie Carnival was a family affair.

The mother-daughter pair, owned by Harley-Davidson motorcycle enthusiasts Alicia and Paul Van Ness of Exeter, were decked out in "Biker Baby" pullovers.

If not for their less-than-intimidating names  and the fact that the pullovers were pink  they might have passed for the toughest dogs in the parade. But they were just happy to be there.

"Look how excited Sissy is," Alicia Van Ness said as Sissy went into her standing act just before the parade, which went from the Visalia Fox Theatre on Main Street to Recreation Park.

Dog Daze is in its fourth year and "seems to be getting bigger and bigger," said emcee and parade

announcer Greg Mancini. It's sponsored by the Valley Oak SPCA and the Tulare County Tail Waggers, an organization dedicated to preparing special dogs for the blind.

"It's great to see all these different types of dogs and their owners get together," said organizer Sam Delgado of the Valley Oak SPCA.

Some participants had an especially busy day, taking part in a dog-and-owner K-9 obedience agility trial Saturday and Sunday in Woodlake.

"I missed the parade but got back here for the carnival," said Diane Gong of Visalia, whose 5-year-old miniature Australian shepherd, Charlie, clearly enjoyed the company of other dogs in attendance.

And these weren't just show dogs, said Racheal Dineley, 33, owner of an 11-month-old standard poodle, Cooper.

"People don't realize what these dogs are capable of," she said. "Standard poodles are capable of water retrieving."

They can show off, too. Cooper's red and blue stripes were applied by Zinnie Mullins, 52, who, like Cooper, is a dog groomer.

"We wanted to get the patriotic effect," Mullins said.

Among the other participants-with-a-purpose were dogs from a Visalia chapter of Paws 4 Healing, a group that arranges pet visits to area convalescent homes, hospices and other care facilities.

"Dogs cheer up patients and other people who are unable to get around much," said Jean Vafeades, coordinator for the group, which has operations in Los Angeles, Long Beach, Santa Ana and elsewhere.

Each dog  miniature Schnauzer Kia, golden retrievers Champs and Punky and scrappy terrier mix Odie  wore a personalized "Therapy Dog" costume. Not on hand: the near-legendary Paws 4 Healing cat, Jasper.

"He doesn't mix that well with dozens of dogs," co-coordinator Lynn Huizinga said.










A doggone fun costume parade | visaliatimesdelta.com | Visalia Times-Delta and Tulare Advance-Register


----------

